# NetworkManager fails to provide network connection

## Carlino

Hello,

I can't get anymore any network connection,after booting the system. No emerge has been run since this issue poped, the only thing I remember having done, is suspend the system, and wake it up , to check how networking would behave : getting back on or not. So far, when suspending and resuming , I couldn't get networking running, as describe in that post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-987592-highlight-.html. But it did work after booting. Now it doesn't. 

Logged in, when I switch in networking, this what I get :

```
avril 11 00:33:59 bigpopa dbus-daemon[3866]: dbus[3866]: [system] Activation via systemd failed for unit 'dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service': Unit dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemMan

avril 11 00:33:59 bigpopa dbus[3866]: [system] Activation via systemd failed for unit 'dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service': Unit dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service failed to load: No such file or directory

avril 11 00:33:59 bigpopa dbus[3866]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.ModemManager1' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service'

avril 11 00:33:59 bigpopa dbus-daemon[3866]: dbus[3866]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.ModemManager1' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service'

avril 11 00:33:46 bigpopa gnome-session[4397]: GWeather-Message: Failed to get Yr.no forecast data: 2 Cannot resolve hostname (api.yr.no)

avril 11 00:33:45 bigpopa gnome-session[4397]: (gnome-control-center:22693): network-cc-panel-WARNING **: Error connecting to ModemManager: Erreur lors de l'appel de StartServiceByName 

avril 11 00:33:45 bigpopa dbus[3866]: [system] Activation via systemd failed for unit 'dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service': Unit dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service failed to load: No such file or directory

avril 11 00:33:45 bigpopa dbus[3866]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.ModemManager1' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service'

avril 11 00:33:45 bigpopa dbus-daemon[3866]: dbus[3866]: [system] Activation via systemd failed for unit 'dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service': Unit dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemMan

avril 11 00:33:45 bigpopa dbus-daemon[3866]: dbus[3866]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.ModemManager1' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service'

avril 11 00:33:16 bigpopa gnome-session[4397]: GWeather-Message: Failed to get Yr.no forecast data: 2 Cannot resolve hostname (api.yr.no)

avril 11 00:32:54 bigpopa NetworkManager[4977]: keyfile:     error: invalid or missing connection property '(null)/connection setting not found'

avril 11 00:32:54 bigpopa NetworkManager[4977]: Connection failed to verify: (unknown)

avril 11 00:32:54 bigpopa NetworkManager[4977]: keyfile: updating /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/.keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0

avril 11 00:32:54 bigpopa NetworkManager[4977]: keyfile:     error: invalid or missing connection property '(null)/connection setting not found'

avril 11 00:32:54 bigpopa NetworkManager[4977]: Connection failed to verify: (unknown)

avril 11 00:32:54 bigpopa NetworkManager[4977]: keyfile: updating /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/.keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0

```

 *Quote:*   

> avril 11 00:33:45 bigpopa gnome-session[4397]: (gnome-control-center:22693): network-cc-panel-WARNING **: Error connecting to ModemManager: Erreur lors de l'appel de StartServiceByName 

  what is ModemManager doing here ? I don't use a modem....

----------

## Carlino

```
# systemctl status NetworkManager.service

NetworkManager.service - Network Manager

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/NetworkManager.service; enabled)

   Active: active (running) since ven. 2014-04-11 19:41:18 CEST

 Main PID: 3864 (NetworkManager)

   CGroup: /system.slice/NetworkManager.service

           └─3864 /usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon

avril 11 19:41:18 bigpopa systemd[1]: Started Network Manager.

avril 11 19:41:18 bigpopa NetworkManager[3864]: <info> (eth0): carrier is ON

avril 11 19:41:18 bigpopa NetworkManager[3864]: <info> (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'via-rhine' ifindex: 2)

avril 11 19:41:18 bigpopa NetworkManager[3864]: <info> (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

avril 11 19:41:18 bigpopa NetworkManager[3864]: <info> (eth0): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

avril 11 19:41:18 bigpopa NetworkManager[3864]: <info> (eth0): preparing device.

avril 11 19:41:18 bigpopa NetworkManager[3864]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason 'managed') [2]

avril 11 19:41:18 bigpopa NetworkManager[3864]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

avril 11 19:41:18 bigpopa NetworkManager[3864]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

avril 11 19:41:18 bigpopa NetworkManager[3864]: <info> (eth0): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'none') [20 30 0]
```

I did :

```
#  cd /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/

# mv org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service_ko

# systemctl disable ModemManager service

# systemctl status dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service

dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service

   Loaded: not-found (Reason: No such file or directory)

   Active: inactive (dead)

```

----------

## Splink

Hi, it might be worth putting USE"-modemmanager" and then remerging NetworkManager. 

I have a similar issue with Network Manager where it fails to start the cards and I am getting this in the log with Journalctl -u NetworkManager:

```

Apr 12 09:09:59 Asus systemd[1]: Starting Network Manager...

Apr 12 09:10:05 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> NetworkManager (version 0.9.8.8) is starting...

Apr 12 09:10:05 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> Read config file /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf

Apr 12 09:10:05 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> WEXT support is enabled

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2010 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use t

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: keyfile: parsing virginmedia7658600 ...

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: keyfile:     error: File permissions (100777) or owner (0) were insecure

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: keyfile: parsing .keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0 ...

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: Connection failed to verify: (unknown)

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: keyfile:     error: invalid or missing connection property '(null)/connection setting no

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> rfkill0: found WiFi radio killswitch (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/000

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> WiFi hardware radio set enabled

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus systemd[1]: Started Network Manager.

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> Networking is enabled by state file

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> (wlp3s0): using nl80211 for WiFi device control

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> (wlp3s0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'iwlwifi' ifindex: 4)

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> (wlp3s0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> (wlp3s0): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> (wlp3s0): preparing device.

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> (wlp3s0): deactivating device (reason 'managed') [2]

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <warn> failed to allocate link cache: (-26) Protocol mismatch

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> (enp6s0): carrier is OFF

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> (enp6s0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'r8169' ifindex: 2)

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> (enp6s0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> (enp6s0): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> (enp6s0): bringing up device.

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> (enp6s0): preparing device.

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> (enp6s0): deactivating device (reason 'managed') [2]

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> Added default wired connection 'Wired connection 1' for /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/sit0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/sit0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> wpa_supplicant started

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> (wlp3s0) supports 5 scan SSIDs

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <warn> Trying to remove a non-existant call id.

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: starting -> ready

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> (wlp3s0): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'supplicant-av

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: ready -> disconnected

Apr 12 09:10:07 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> (wlp3s0) supports 5 scan SSIDs

Apr 12 09:10:10 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> inactive

Apr 12 09:12:38 Asus systemd[1]: Stopping Network Manager...

```

I managed to remove modemmanager from the setup. Try running the same command on your machine and see what you get for NetworkManager. It may give you a few more clues.

I have not done a lot with this but maybe a combination of permissions. This is my NetworkManager.conf

```

[main]

plugins=keyfile

+dhcp=dhcpcd

[keyfile]

managed=true

auto_refresh=true

```

I did have Plugins=ifupdown,iface in there, but it kept generating errors saying it couldnt find the driver for them. Example is:

```

Network Manager...

Apr 11 06:31:09 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> NetworkManager (version 0.9.8.8) is starting...

Apr 11 06:31:09 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> Read config file /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf

Apr 11 06:31:09 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> WEXT support is enabled

Apr 11 06:31:10 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2010 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

Apr 11 06:31:10 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <error> [1397197870.977322] [main.c:547] main(): failed to initialize settings storage: Could not load plugin 'ifnet': /usr/lib/NetworkManager/libnm-settings-plugin-ifnet.so: cannot open file.

Apr 11 06:31:10 Asus NetworkManager[153]: <info> exiting (error)

```

So, I did a little research and I think there might be a few  bugs there which could be related to this.

I think your problem may or may not be related. 

As a step, remove anything that could be managing your network and see if that helps. Look through systemd and check all services as disabled which could manage your network. Also uninstall things like netifrc

----------

## Carlino

Thank you Splink for your answers and advices.

I tried to remerge NM with USE=" -modemmanager", but I bumped into this:

```
# emerge -pv networkmanager

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.8  USE="bluetooth dhcpcd gnutls introspection ppp systemd vala wext wifi -avahi -connection-sharing (-consolekit) -dhclient -modemmanager* -nss -resolvconf {-test}" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

net-misc/networkmanager:0

  (net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.8::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8[modemmanager] required by (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.10.3::gentoo, installed)

  (net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

!!! Enabling --newuse and --update might solve this conflict.

!!! If not, it might help emerge to give a more specific suggestion.
```

So far, I disabled NetworkManager.service, and rely on dhcpd.service ; I do get network connection. But I want to give NM a chance

I followed your tips :

```
# vim /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf

[main]

no-auto-default=00:11:95:84:61:F3,

plugins=keyfile

+dhcp=dhcpcd

[keyfile]

managed=true

auto_refresh=true
```

I read in http://wiki.archlinux.fr/NetworkManager that any other service dealing with networking should be disabled.

```
# systemctl -a | grep -i Network

NetworkManager-wait-online.service                                                                    loaded inactive dead      Network Manager Wait Online

NetworkManager.service                                                                                loaded active   running   Network Manager

ntpd.service                                                                                          loaded active   running   Network Time Service

network-online.target                                                                                 loaded inactive dead      Network is Online

network.target                                                                                        loaded active   active    Network

nss-lookup.target                                                                                     loaded inactive dead      Host and Network Name Lookups
```

Should I disable all of them, plus dhcpcd.service, a part from NetworkManager.service ?

Finally :

```
# journalctl -u NetworkManager

-- Reboot --

avril 12 15:16:31 bigpopa systemd[1]: Starting Network Manager...

avril 12 15:16:32 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: <info> NetworkManager (version 0.9.8.8) is starting...

avril 12 15:16:32 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: <info> Read config file /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf

avril 12 15:16:32 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: <info> WEXT support is enabled

avril 12 15:16:32 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: <info> Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2010 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

avril 12 15:16:32 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: keyfile: parsing .keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0 ...

avril 12 15:16:32 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: Connection failed to verify: (unknown)

avril 12 15:16:32 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: keyfile:     error: invalid or missing connection property '(null)/connection setting not found'

avril 12 15:16:32 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.

avril 12 15:16:32 bigpopa systemd[1]: Started Network Manager.

avril 12 15:16:32 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: <info> WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

avril 12 15:16:32 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: <info> WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

avril 12 15:16:32 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: <info> WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

avril 12 15:16:32 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: <info> Networking is enabled by state file

avril 12 15:16:32 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: <warn> failed to allocate link cache: (-26) Protocol mismatch

avril 12 15:16:32 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: <info> (eth0): carrier is ON

avril 12 15:16:32 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: <info> (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'via-rhine' ifindex: 2)

avril 12 15:16:32 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: <info> (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

avril 12 15:16:32 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: <info> (eth0): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

avril 12 15:16:32 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: <info> (eth0): preparing device.

avril 12 15:16:32 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason 'managed') [2]

avril 12 15:16:32 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

avril 12 15:16:32 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

avril 12 15:16:32 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: <info> (eth0): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'none') [20 30 0]

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa systemd[1]: Stopping Network Manager...

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: <info> caught signal 15, shutting down normally.

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: <info> (eth0): device state change: disconnected -> unmanaged (reason 'removed') [30 10 36]

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: <info> (eth0): cleaning up...

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[18950]: <info> (eth0): taking down device.

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa systemd[1]: Starting Network Manager...

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: <info> NetworkManager (version 0.9.8.8) is starting...

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: <info> Read config file /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: <info> WEXT support is enabled

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: <info> Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2010 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: keyfile: parsing .keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0 ...

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: Connection failed to verify: (unknown)

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: keyfile:     error: invalid or missing connection property '(null)/connection setting not found'

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: <info> WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: <info> WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: <info> WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: <info> Networking is enabled by state file

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa systemd[1]: Started Network Manager.

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: <warn> failed to allocate link cache: (-26) Protocol mismatch

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: <info> (eth0): carrier is OFF

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: <info> (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'via-rhine' ifindex: 2)

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: <info> (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: <info> (eth0): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: <info> (eth0): bringing up device.

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: <info> (eth0): carrier now ON (device state 20)

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: <info> (eth0): preparing device.

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason 'managed') [2]

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

avril 12 15:20:01 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: <info> (eth0): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'none') [20 30 0]

avril 12 15:22:38 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: <warn> disconnected by the system bus.

avril 12 15:22:38 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark

avril 12 15:22:41 bigpopa NetworkManager[23120]: <error> [1397308961.479296] [nm-dbus-manager.c:278] nm_dbus_manager_init_bus(): Could not get the system bus.  Make sure the message bus

avril 12 15:22:42 bigpopa systemd[1]: Stopping Network Manager...

avril 12 15:22:42 bigpopa systemd[1]: Stopped Network Manager.

-- Reboot --

avril 12 15:23:40 bigpopa systemd[1]: Starting Network Manager...

avril 12 15:23:47 bigpopa NetworkManager[3850]: <info> NetworkManager (version 0.9.8.8) is starting...

avril 12 15:23:47 bigpopa NetworkManager[3850]: <info> Read config file /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf

avril 12 15:23:47 bigpopa NetworkManager[3850]: <info> WEXT support is enabled

avril 12 15:23:54 bigpopa NetworkManager[3850]: <info> Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2010 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

avril 12 15:23:54 bigpopa NetworkManager[3850]: keyfile: parsing .keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0 ...

avril 12 15:23:55 bigpopa NetworkManager[3850]: Connection failed to verify: (unknown)

avril 12 15:23:55 bigpopa NetworkManager[3850]: keyfile:     error: invalid or missing connection property '(null)/connection setting not found'

avril 12 15:23:55 bigpopa NetworkManager[3850]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.

avril 12 15:23:55 bigpopa NetworkManager[3850]: <info> WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

avril 12 15:23:55 bigpopa NetworkManager[3850]: <info> WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

avril 12 15:23:55 bigpopa NetworkManager[3850]: <info> WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

avril 12 15:23:55 bigpopa NetworkManager[3850]: <info> Networking is enabled by state file

avril 12 15:23:55 bigpopa NetworkManager[3850]: <warn> failed to allocate link cache: (-26) Protocol mismatch

avril 12 15:23:55 bigpopa systemd[1]: Started Network Manager.

avril 12 15:23:55 bigpopa NetworkManager[3850]: <info> (eth0): carrier is OFF

avril 12 15:23:55 bigpopa NetworkManager[3850]: <info> (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'via-rhine' ifindex: 2)

avril 12 15:23:55 bigpopa NetworkManager[3850]: <info> (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

avril 12 15:23:55 bigpopa NetworkManager[3850]: <info> (eth0): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

avril 12 15:23:55 bigpopa NetworkManager[3850]: <info> (eth0): bringing up device.

avril 12 15:23:55 bigpopa NetworkManager[3850]: <info> (eth0): carrier now ON (device state 20)

avril 12 15:23:55 bigpopa NetworkManager[3850]: <info> (eth0): preparing device.

avril 12 15:23:55 bigpopa NetworkManager[3850]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason 'managed') [2]

avril 12 15:23:55 bigpopa NetworkManager[3850]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

avril 12 15:23:55 bigpopa NetworkManager[3850]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

avril 12 15:23:55 bigpopa NetworkManager[3850]: <info> (eth0): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'none') [20 30 0]
```

----------

## Carlino

from journalctl :

```
avril 13 01:27:36 bigpopa dbus-daemon[3870]: dbus[3870]: [system] Activation via systemd failed for unit 'dbus-org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.service': Unit dbus-org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.service failed to load: No such file or directory.

avril 13 01:27:36 bigpopa dbus[3870]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.NetworkManager' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.service'

avril 13 01:27:36 bigpopa dbus-daemon[3870]: dbus[3870]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.NetworkManager' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.service

```

Should a more general problem with dbus be responsible for the mess with NM ?

----------

## Splink

Hi it may be. 

I have resorted back to my original config now. I have disabled NetworkManager and then made 2 services to load up wpa_supplicant and dhcp client once interface-up@.service runs.

----------

## chevymoon

I solved my issue by explicitly removing NetworkManager from the default runlevel after my move to systemd

rc-update del NetworkManager default

Looking through pages and pages of forum posts, I never saw anyone mention this. Of all the stuff I have read, there's not much about what to do with existing OpenRC functions after moving to systemd. A more complete guide would be helpful.

----------

## ian.au

 *chevymoon wrote:*   

> I solved my issue by explicitly removing NetworkManager from the default runlevel after my move to systemd
> 
> A more complete guide would be helpful.

 

There is an incomplete gentoo/systemd network guide somewhere? If so I haven't found it yet.

What is supposed to supply be the default route to systemd? obviously no longer conf.d/net?

For the first time since about 2006, I am hand-configuring my network on a per-boot basis.

For a supposedly supported alternate init, there are definitely some documentation gaps.

What Systemctl process starts ypserv processes.. etc.. etc..

Guess I've never contributed to Gentoo in all these years (I lost my forum login around 09, running headless servers I never needed to post, but I'be been using Gentoo since 04). So I'm not complaining.

Could someone more familiar with systemd advise which network option they find best to support a simple dnsmasq / smb  capable network.

I never had to use more than dhcpcd and dnsmasq under rc.

Do I really need to configure more?

Thanks,

Ian

----------

